# Choice Gear: Custom TAG Heuer Monaco LS by Bamford



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fixated on Audis of the Titanium Package variety? Looking for the perfect accent? We may have found the perfect answer. Bamford, the company we featured a while back offering custom TAG Heuer Monacos, has announced they'll now be adding their own touch to the new TAG Heuer Monaco LS. For no doubt a healthy premium, Bamford wraps the LS' body and chain wristband in a military grade PVD coating for that murdered out look. Check out more at Acquire or over at Bamford directly after the jumps.

* Full Story - Acquire *

* Full Story - Bamford *


----------

